# General > PC & Console Gaming >  Nvidia Galax HOF GTX 1060 6gb

## meltedwordy

Advertised this a while back but pretty much didnt put any effort into getting it sold 
Limited edition Card, Very rare and holds world records for fastest in its category.
Available immediately, You wont find another like this for sale literally... anywhere!!

Pics available and demonstration of it working is no problem.

£120. message for details. location Thurso. 

see http://www.galax.com/en/graphics-car...f-goc-6gb.html

----------


## meltedwordy

this is now sold

----------

